# Question regarding soil makeup (will my soil amendment idea work?)



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Is my line of thinking flawed because peat moss will only hold moisture for a short period of time, after which it will become compost and no longer hold moisture?

Maybe use something that won't compost instead? (vermiculite, clay, perilite, colloidal phosphorous?)


----------



## sflamedic (Oct 21, 2006)

try here man...

http://www.allaboutlawns.com/

Hopefully they can help you out a little more.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Will do! Thanks!


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

if you have time you may be able to find a sawmill, tilling in sawdust will essentially make compost and nutrients as it rots.

You'll also want to test your pH, chances are your sand is slightly acidic. You can add lime, or in New England we use ashes from a wood stove.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Personally I would not till any sawdust and would be a little cautious about tilling in mulch. It will surely attract termites. I'd go for mixing the peat moss with some good top soil.


----------

